# Lionel on LGB track/power?



## 98tacoma (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi all- I have had my LGB set and track since I was a kid. My little boy is really into Thomas right now. Can I buy a Lionel Thomas engine and use it with my standard Lgb track? The Lionel ones that I have found are a lot cheaper than the LGB engines that i have found. Thanks!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The largescale Lionel Thomas is a DC engine and runs on analogue track power.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a Lionel Thomas in G scale and I'm not impressed with the quality. Especially problematic is the running gear, which is very loud and seems to suffer from exceptionally poor power-pickup. Indoors, on freshly cleaned brass track with crimped joiners, it rarely makes it around the circle without needing help.

Someone told me that the Bachmann Thomas is significantly more robust in those two areas. From the two Bachmann engines I have, I believe that that's probably true. 

Just a data point for you to consider.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

98T

There is a reason that the old Lionel Thomas stuff is cheap.

LGB ==> Mercedes Benz

Bachmann ==> Chevrolet

Lionel ==> Yugo [ remember them?]

I have both the old Lionel Thomas and James... and the newer Bachmann... The Bachmann is worth every penny in price difference.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

But, Lionel Thomas is not like the real Thomas. The experts will notice... 
The Bachmann Thomas has fairly chunky gears inside and I think with the available adapters to change coupler height they will hook up to LGB.






Andrew


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

While everyone has given their thoughts on the quality of the Lionel locomotive, no one has answered 98's question. 

YES, the Lionel will work on the LGB track and if the LGB power pac is in good working order should provide enough power to run the Lionel Locomotive.

But as the guys above have warned you, The run quality of the Lionel Locomotive is poor at best.


----------



## 98tacoma (Feb 26, 2015)

All good info, thank you! Think I will look for a Bachmann or LGB.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

It may run in the opposite direction than your LGB trains.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Bachmann Thomas range have a polarity switch for the running direction although there were some early models of Thomas that did not if I remember correctly (maybe ones from sets) but no big deal to fit one or swap wires around.

Here is the correct link I was looking for yesterday.
http://familygardentrains.com/primer/rolling_stock/thomas_shootout/thomas_shootout.htm

Andrew


----------

